# Paph. sukhukulii alba 'Hilo Green Dragon' FCC Question



## Nutz4Paphs (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all,
Its been a couple of years since I have been active on this site... still growing a few plants since offloading much of my collection ... life has been intensely busy. Now things are slowing down and I am back to growing and even have been doing a bit of breeding! 

I have a question for anyone that has AQ or another database. I just bought a Mac last week and didn't realize that AQ wouldn't be compatible. 

Would someone be willing to look up the award information for sukhukulii alba 'Hilo Green Dragon'? It received an FCC, I do know that. 

I am mostly interested in where and when it was awarded and who the grower was that presented it for judging. Also would like to know Natural Spread. 

If someone would be willing to do that, I will send you homemade chocolate chip cookies... well, maybe not, but I would appreciate it none-the-less. Thanks


----------



## Scott Ware (Sep 25, 2011)

Presented May 12, 2006 at Hawaii Supplemental Center Monthly Judging in Hilo, Hawaii 

Exhibitor: Hilo Orchid Farm

Natural Spread: 13cm Horizontal / 10cm Vertical


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 25, 2011)

Scott Ware said:


> Presented May 12, 2006 at Hawaii Supplemental Center Monthly Judging in Hilo, Hawaii
> 
> Exhibitor: Hilo Orchid Farm
> 
> Natural Spread: 13cm Horizontal / 10cm Vertical



Now where is Scott's cookie???:rollhappy:


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Sep 25, 2011)

Paph sukhakulii album breeding has improved considerably in the last few years, almost any plant from Terry Root will surpass that 2006 award

http://csnjc.org/Nov2010/paphsukalbum.html


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey! Isn't that Reno's photo?


----------



## Fawkes (Oct 9, 2011)

I am not a Mac person - but you should be able to run the AOS application on the Mac using virtualization. Parallels or similar. In Linux you can get enough of the Windows operating system support to do this without needing to virtualize the full Windows OS. Find a Mac officianado and see what advice they might have.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2011)

Fawkes said:


> I am not a Mac person - but you should be able to run the AOS application on the Mac using virtualization. Parallels or similar. In Linux you can get enough of the Windows operating system support to do this without needing to virtualize the full Windows OS. Find a Mac officianado and see what advice they might have.


You can, that's correct. There are a couple of emulation programs, including VM Fusion and Parallels, but you also have to purchase Windows. 

I am totally disgusted with the AOS for not making their AQ software Mac friendly, or at least make it accessible through a browser. Their test had that capablility, but when the test was over, it was over for Mac users, also.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 9, 2011)

Check out VirtualBox. It's free but you would need a Windows license. You could probably find a cheap copy of Windows on eBay. I use VirtualBox all the time at work to run different operating systems on my desktop machine.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2011)

e-spice said:


> Check out VirtualBox. It's free but you would need a Windows license. You could probably find a cheap copy of Windows on eBay. I use VirtualBox all the time at work to run different operating systems on my desktop machine.


I've not heard of that one. Thanks!


----------



## chrismende (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got a used refurb laptop (Dell) just to run Orchid Wiz and AQ. Seemed simpler than spending money for Windows and running an emulation program. Of course, since it's my first PC, I'm struggling to get it going - it arrived with practically NO DRIVERS! The seller took it back to work on it before handing it over, thank goodness....
Another emulation program is Bootcamp, I'm told.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2011)

I understand that Bootcamp is what Apple uses, but the catch is that with it, you can't have both OS systems going at once. You have to re-start into bootcamp, and then when you want to go to Mac OS, you have to re-boot into it.


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 9, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I understand that Bootcamp is what Apple uses, but the catch is that with it, you can't have both OS systems going at once. You have to re-start into bootcamp, and then when you want to go to Mac OS, you have to re-boot into it.



I usually run them both at the same time with VMware Fusion,but thats when I rarely need AQ+ for anything.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2011)

Exactly. Bootcamp won't do that.


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 10, 2011)

I just hope AQ+ goes all online,and that way I can get rid of windows all together.


----------



## tim (Nov 10, 2011)

aq plus is online...


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 11, 2011)

tim said:


> aq plus is online...



I know,but is that going to be a permanent thing?


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 11, 2011)

The new program, Orchids Plus will be available online with constant updates available for those that want a permanent version on their pc. The online program will, of course, only be as fast as the connection speeds on both ends.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2011)

When I went to one of the lectures in Redland, FL this past Spring, there was some talk about making AQ Plus available to smartphones. If that happens, I should think there would be an App for iPads and should be available to browsers, regardless of computer platforms. Remember -- that was just talk. But it would be great if they'd do that.


----------

